# Motorized Window Treatment / Blackout Curtains



## BleedingStar

Hey all,

I'm looking at treating my place with some motorized black out curtains. Does anyone know some good sources to find a good deal on either the motorized rail systems or black our curtains. I've found some pretty decent deals on ebay... but seeing what you all know of?


----------



## Prof.

You mean something like this..
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI...rkparms=algo=CRX&its=S%2BI&itu=UCI%2BSI&otn=2

He may even ship it to the States..but you would need a step up tranny to operate it on your power..


----------



## BleedingStar

That is part of the setup, but i need the rails as well.... I've found the rig for about $150 a piece on ebay, I need 6 of them though for the whole place. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/13-Remote-Contr...yZ116489QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

He said it would be about $940 for the whole rig and i'd get free shipping, which sounds pretty dang reasonable in comparison to other prices i've seen.


----------



## RSH

Looks really inexpensive, which is great!

Make sure that you ask how much weight the motor can handle, though. It is not specified in the ad. If you want to use it for the screen curtains. and the curtains are made from heavy velvet, you need to know whether this rod can handle that.


----------



## Guest

Believe it or not but Makita has a really great product for this. They are known for their power tools but they have a great product that you might like. Just type in "makita motorized drapes" in google and you'll find them everywhere. Good luck!


----------



## BleedingStar

Thanks, looks good. Can't really compare with the pricing i found on ebay though.


----------



## 77sfan

Hey "bleedingstar",

Did you get the motorized curtains rails you needed ?

Here is the link I ran across & shared elsewhere on this forum; a company called "Power Curtain". I think several online vendors sell the same product, model # CL-800 "Curtain Call". They come in different track length ranges to suit you needs. The company is located in Fair Oaks, CA. The IR rmt ctl controls 5 motorized tracks. I like the wall control that is included (it will ctl two tracks). Click on the CL800 & you'll see some great photos of what is included. 

www.powercurtain.com

Hope this may help...

John


----------



## KalaniP

Anyone having any other suggestions? I have a similar issue (but not quite the same) in that I have a curved wall immediately behind my viewing area with 4 long windows on it. Not an issue at night, which is when most watching happens, but can be a huge PITA when watching during the day (weekends, sick days, etc.) due to reflections on the TV screen.

Ideal (I think) would be some sort of simple (but large/long) roll-up shade that has a nice-looking housing, which could spend most of the time out of the way, out of sight/out of mind, but during daytime viewing, pull be pulled down (or up) to block the light that streams past the edges of the blinds.










I'll be checking the power curtain link from above, but some additional (inexpensive?) options would be great, too.


----------

